# Codesys Installation für Wago-Steuerung - Fehlermeldung



## Jannik146 (29 August 2016)

Hallo,
Kenne mich noch nicht so gut auf dem Gebiet von Codesys aus.
Nachdem ich CoDeSys V2.3 installiert habe kommt beim öffnen folgende Fehlermeldung:
"Fehler beim Lesen der Zielsysteminformationen"



von Hand kann ich die Zielsysteme nicht ändern.
Verwende einen 32-Bit Win7 Laptop.
Auf meinem Rechner 64-Bit Win7 hat es einwandfrei funktioniert.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Gruß Jannik


----------



## wat84 (29 August 2016)

Hallo, 
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es an verschiedenen Programmverzeichnissen bei 32 Bit und 64 Bit liegt.


Wenn im Projekt in C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software geschaut wird und dieser Pfad auf dem 32 Bit System nicht vorhanden ist, könnte dieser Fehler erscheinen.
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Jannik146 (31 August 2016)

okay.
Wie kann ich das denn ändern?
Leut meiner Kenntnis läüft Codesys doch auf beiden Systemen 32/64 Bit.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 August 2016)

Hallo Jannik,
nur kurz zum Verständnis, Du hast ein "reines" Codesys und versuchst dann ein Projekt von WAGO-Codesys zu öffnen? Das wird nicht gehen, da die Target-Dateien fehlen. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Jannik146 (1 September 2016)

Es ist ein reines Codesys. Es versucht nur direkt ein Beispielprojekt zu öffnen. Beim Rechner funktionierte codesys mit der gleichen Installation ja.


----------



## Jannik146 (1 September 2016)

Hier mal die Screenshot´s der beiden Systeme:
Rechner (64Bit):
3S Licensing Manager
	

		
			
		

		
	




InstallTarget:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Laptop (32Bit):

3S Licensing Manager:
	

		
			
		

		
	




InstallTarget:


----------

